# Doxie Doglover's Dog's Homely Cousin



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello my fellow Dogs of Outback-land. My name is "Berto."

Ten years ago I was caught eating garbage in back of the Food Lion in Orange, Virginia. 
I adopted Camper Man & family on Palm Sunday, 1998. Since then I have been living the life of Riley.

If I only had a feather pillow to be carried from room to room, life would be perfect. - "BERTO"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YAHOO!!! ANOTHER OUTBARKER!!!!

Nice to meet you, Berto!!! Now come on over and curl up by this nice warm fire.

Hope to share a bone with you someday!

- Seeker & Tadger -


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Great dog!
I like the fact he's not a spitting image of dracula in canine form.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey! you be nice or I 'll sick her on you! get em girl! 
Berto is so handsome, Cricket rather likes his good looks and black and white ARE her favorite colors! How'd he get his name?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

4ME said:


> Great dog!
> I like the fact he's not a spitting image of dracula in canine form.










Try and put a pair of those *Pink Glasses* on him and you just might see those Fangs
















Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Great dog!
> I like the fact he's not a spitting image of dracula in canine form.










Try and put a pair of those *Pink Glasses* on him and you just might see those Fangs
















Ed
[/quote]

Mae Jae! we need your photoshop talents! come in Mae Jae! May Day for Mae Jae!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hey! you be nice or I 'll sick her on you! get em girl!
> Berto is so handsome, Cricket rather likes his good looks and black and white ARE her favorite colors! How'd he get his name?


Nothin but love! all in good fun!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

4ME said:


> Hey! you be nice or I 'll sick her on you! get em girl!
> Berto is so handsome, Cricket rather likes his good looks and black and white ARE her favorite colors! How'd he get his name?


Nothin but love! all in good fun!

[/quote]

lucky for you! she was sharpening those fangs!







she never knew there were other dogs almost as purdy as her!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

How I Got My Name: Being part Chihuahua (I think), the Animal Control staff named me "Roberto." However, the youngest boy in my new family was only 2 when I was adopted. Young Matthew kept calling me "Berto," and that's the name that stuck.

By the way, Mrs. Camper Man thinks I am a handsome boy, too! I am now going to deposit my special scent on the pillow of that man who lives in our house. - BERTO


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I am Luvvvvv....

I am a luver not a fighter!
Luving only those who luv me...
Luv me for who I am. I am... Luvvvv...

Yo, Bring on them Ladies! 
YES! Bring me my Crickie! ...Oh, Yes!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> I am Luvvvvv....
> 
> I am a luver not a fighter!
> Luving only those who luv me...
> ...


Oh Berto! now they know we are ..............................KISSING COUSINS!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Luvvvv.....

The colour of this rose is red,
Red is the colour of Luvvvvv....
Luvvv is the colour of my heart!

My heart belongs to only Crickie!

Berto


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Luvvvv.....
> 
> The colour of this rose is red,
> Red is the colour of Luvvvvv....
> ...


Oh Berto, you sure know the way to a girls heart. Those GRROOOVVVYYYY glasses make my heart pitter patter you hunka hunka k9! love, Crickie 
(ps) do you like my sunbathing glasses?








(pss) we have to keep this from Seeker, shhhh


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Well Doxie I hate to break it to you... But,
it was only a matter of time before a HOT Crickie
was swept off her feet!

Berto! what a smooth talker!


*.
.
.
.
.
.
*Complete with matching "diamond"collar tags... they belong to each other now!
Berto spared no expense... (well, he had dads credit card...)

*







*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Master Seeker, a kind and gentle innocent spirit who's heart has now been broken to bits like a chicken bone crunched between the teeth of a Mastiff. has ever so humbly and with great respect asked that this message please be delivered to MISS Cricket and Biggie Berto on his behalf ......
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...everything was going well then you had to toss in that SCARY pricture.....Yikes!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Master Seeker, a kind and gentle innocent spirit who's heart has now been broken to bits like a chicken bone crunched between the teeth of a Mastiff. has ever so humbly and with great respect asked that this message please be delivered to MISS Cricket and Biggie Berto on his behalf ......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Translated from Dog to people he is saying "BITE ME !" I'll show it to Crickie and Berto when they get back from wherever MaeJae sent them. They sure tan well!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Luvie and I are back from our honeymoon...
I treat her like my queen!

Sorry chico, but nothing is stronger than luvvv....

Berto!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Luvie and I are back from our honeymoon...
> I treat her like my queen!
> 
> Sorry chico, but nothing is stronger than luvvv....
> ...


Cricket had some splainin to do today when she answered the door


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Seeker, my brother, don't look ....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Seeker... Luvvv is the colour of my heart!
*.
.
.
But,

*I have left my Luvie... she could not answer me 
the one thing I have asked.

.

.

.

.
who ???

.
Who's your baby-daddy?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Seeker... Luvvv is the colour of my heart!
> *.
> .
> .
> ...


Berto Berto come back! Berto it's all a lie! someone , gasp...PHOTOSHOPPED those puppies! It's all a set up! BBBBBEEEERRRRRTTTOOOOOO!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What adorable babies.....they look like "BABY LASSIES" ......but .... but how can this be? They ARE cute......AND......and I wasn't even there. Nope, 'twas not me....'twould not BE POSSIBLE....and yet....they're REALLY cute!
















Alas, not to worry, my Crickie. My heart and paws are open to you. It doesn't matter to me where you've been or how your heart may have led you astray. It's ok, my Crickie. Take you time....come back to me, I'm here for you. I'll wait...

*BERTO! STAY! * (my Mom taught me how to say that!! Pretty smart, isn't she?!







)

(Oh yeah - you just THINK Mom wrote this for me. Think again! Us Shelties are so smart we can do this stuff even WITHOUT those opposable thumb things! )


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> What adorable babies.....they look like "BABY LASSIES" ......but .... but how can this be? They ARE cute......AND......and I wasn't even there. Nope, 'twas not me....'twould not BE POSSIBLE....and yet....they're REALLY cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeker My Love! you truly are "The Dog". I am so sorry I hurt you by wasting my time with that BERTO BAD BOY! we are having our nuptial annulled. How COULD he accuse me of such a horrible thing. Imagine! He is probably a a 2 timing lying cheating K-9 Cassanova. Hrrrmmmppphhh! Well, I am resting after my long ordeal under my heated blankie. Soon I will be back to my old self. 
Love, Crickie Poo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MY HEART IS HAPPY AS I LEAP WITH JOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

